# Blank Differences?



## Jeremiahm (Aug 28, 2005)

What is the differences between a Lamiglas 1502 and a Rainshadow 1502? 

Is there a cheaper alternative to a Lamiglas 1502? 

I'm talking fishing. I thought the people on this particular forum are a little better versed in the nuiances of each blank a little more than the fishing crowd. 

Thanks, jeremiah


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Differences*

About $120 in price. You can get the rainshadow blank at Fish Sticks for less than $150. The Lamiglas blank is about $284 through Mudhole. The Lamiglas is supposedly weighted from 6-16 oz which is crap. Will not throw more than 8 n bait. One thing you ought to look at though is the warranty on both blanks. Lami is limited lifetime while Rainshadow is 3 years. I have the Lami and love it, however i got the blank for $204. Lami has been building blanks for a long time. Both are great choices. Both rods will need between 1.5 and 2.5 inches cut off the tip.


----------



## Jeremiahm (Aug 28, 2005)

*So, you're saying....*

You're saying that the two blanks throw the same? Are they built the same way? Do they weigh the same amount. 

I can also get a blank at wholesale cost through my rodbuilder if he wraps the rod. I guess now I need to see what the rainshadow's cost is.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Wholesale*

Then get the Lami. The blanks are very similar, weight and action. The lami is a little lighter and is probably the most popular for fishing the Point at Cape Hatteras. I dont think you will see a big difference in casting. You cant go wrong either way.


----------



## Jeremiahm (Aug 28, 2005)

*rainshadow*

I'm thinking that the rainshadow at wholesale will be half the cost of the lami at wholesale, wouldn't it? 

What size guides goes on a 1502 for drumming? My rodbuilder isn't familiar with the surf stuff. 

Which guides would you prefer? I was thinking fuji harloys for price and durability. How many guides plus the tip does one need to have for a conventional set up?


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

> My rodbuilder isn't familiar with the surf stuff.


than IMHO i wouldn't have him build me a surf rod ...


----------



## Jeremiahm (Aug 28, 2005)

*that's great, but...*

no one in Ohio is familiar, and I'd like to be close to the process in order to make decisions. 

I'm not a rodbuilder, but I would think that wrapping a rod that is an inch in diameter isn't any different that wrapping a rod that is a quarter inch in diameter?  As long as I'm making the decisions on reel seat height, length of the rod, and number of guides, what else is there to know? 

I'm not trying to be a smart arse, I'm just a rookie myself. What else do you need to look into in the process? 

The guy I may get to do the work specializes in fly rods. He does good work.


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

*wrapping*

True laying down thread is laying down thread.Alot more goes into building a rod right though.Aside from reelseat placement,you need to figure in spine,stripper guide placement,how many guides,guide spacing/size,length of wraps(which affects weight,most boat guys aren't concerned with this)etc...Sure anybody can put a guide on a rod.It takes experience to build a quality casting rod that the owner will enjoy.Stick with someone who's done it before,you'll be alot happier in the long run.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

What are you having built? Conventional or Spinning?
I have no experience with the Lamis, heard good things though you will hear good and bad about everyblank thats just a personal preference IMO. I own the 1509 rainshadow and it is a Heaver in every sense, light weight yet got the guts to toss 8nbait with no problem.
How much do you want to spend? Where do you live?


----------



## Jeremiahm (Aug 28, 2005)

*wilmington, Ohio*

I'm fairly close to Cincinnati, Ohio. 

It's going to be a conventional.

I'd like it's sweet spot to be 8nbait. I have heard the lami 1502 is the rod to have, but I can't get my hands on one up here. And, I don't want to buy one after I get there in October. 

I also have access to rainshadow blanks via my rodbuilder also. Any thoughts on each blank? Is each rod real comfortable with 8nbait? Would you call 8nbait their sweetspots? 

Teach me something guys.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

> Teach me something guys.


1) nothing against anyone who builds fly rods ; but they are a completly different animal than a heaver 
2)every rod has a different 'feel' to it '
what i like isn't likley to be the same thing as what you like ..
3) i know you don't want to 'wait' BUT the best thing you can do is wait untill ya get there 
RDT will let ya take a rod and try it 
hatteras jack will do the same thing 
throw as many different rods you can get your hands on 
them make a decision on what one feels right for you !!!
derf


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

How much do yu want to spend on a built rod????
I got a friend who will build yu a custom rod here in Maryland. He will build on the blank of your choice. If you want to test drive these blanks yu can before yu chose the one thats right for yu.If you want the info let me know.We are trying to HELP YOU lose the attitude!


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Jeremiahm said:


> I'm fairly close to Cincinnati, Ohio.
> 
> I'd like it's sweet spot to be 8nbait. I have heard the lami 1502 is the rod to have, but I can't get my hands on one up here. And, I don't want to buy one after I get there in October.
> 
> ...


The 1502 lami is an awsome rod. And yes the sweet spot is 8-n-bait, but it will do 10-n-bait if needed.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

*1502*

I just finished building a Lami 1502 for a customer and used Fuji Alconite guides starting with a size 30 stripper guide then 25,20,16,12,12,12 and a 12 tip. This rod will throw 8oz no problem and are very good blanks that have been used for a long time. I ended up taking 3" off the tip, while this rod would not be my go to rod for anything over 8 oz, this rod the way it's now set up will throw 10 if needed. Spend the money and get the Alconites as opposed to the Hardloys, each has their place in rod building but I've had nothing but great sucess with the Alconites. Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

ive seen some rainshadows break. have not seen a lami break yet.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

> One thing you ought to look at though is the warranty on both blanks. Lami is limited lifetime while Rainshadow is 3 years


but if you cut the lami , it voids the warrenty ....


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Lami Warentee still good*

Loomis won't let builders cut theirs.. BBut lami does... 

Jeremiahm be careful man getting a heaver built in Ohio is kinda like having a snowmobile built in Miami.. sure the mechinic can get it together but does he know the nuances and tricking of the thing.. JMHO.. JAM


----------



## Bayou Bob (Apr 25, 2006)

Jeremiahm, You can probably find a rod builder in your area who builds rods for catfish or stripers on the big rivers. Some of the rods we use for river fishing are heavers using the same principles as the guys on the coast. (We copied their secrets.) Bob


----------



## wes (Jan 3, 2004)

If you are really looking for help on this rod at least two guys on this board have advised you to let a surf rod builder build your rod.someone who builds heavers for a living is going to do things that most "fly rod guys" would not. simple things like a correct underwrap with the right thread...and how you want the grips ...shrinkwrap..corktape..seperate..foam,reel to butt length...just building the rod you think you want is tricky enough.If I really wanted a "Hatteras Heaver" I'd get it built in a shop that knew how to build it.I'm not trying to ruffle any feathers but you asked..... you would look real smart to listen. 
Wes


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*I will look for you on Cape Point*

I will look for the guy with the 12 ft catfish rod.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

surf rat said:


> I will look for the guy with the 12 ft catfish rod.


That comment made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Bayou Bob (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey Surf Rat, My catfish rods are a Breakaway LDFC123 custom made with Fuji LCSG silicon carbide guides and a Rainshadow 1418 with Alconites. I use a 525 mag and a Daiwa Basia on them. They will probably never see salt water but the principles are the same.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Easy guys, no need to go there.

We understand your wanting to be standing over the guy building your custom and you have very valid questions and have recieved some good advice.
Rainshadow makes some great blanks as does Lami, I don't own a RS yet but I do have a Lami1502 and it is built for tossen 8 & bait with 2" off the top and is sweeeeeet.
I am sure your builder is a great guy but as stated it might be a lot safer to have builder that does nothing but surf rods build you something that will make you happy for many years to come. The builders around OBX know just how to find the spline and the right spacing for each guide so the choice is yours,,, save some money and hope he gets it right or maybe spend a few extra $$ and know it will be built right.

As a side note for rods that will not see briaded line I use the Alconite guides on all my customs.

Good luck and hope to see ya fishing with a fine custom one day soon.


----------

